# New guy, still in the buying process!



## thirdguess (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi everybody! I am completely new to the smoking world, but my obsession has been constant for the last month and a half or so with acquiring a smoker. My wife and I just bought our first house last summer, and now that I have the yard and space to actually do this I am in overdrive mode to acquire a smoker! Based off of my research thus far I am aiming for a WSM as my daily smoker in the medium term. In the short term, however, I just want to get something to get started for this summer and most of my money is going toward working on the house right now. So, for this year my plan is to acquire something off of CL, letgo, OfferUp, etc. Most likely a vertical smoker, as those seem to be going for the best price on the used market without a ton of rust and stuff. 

Any input would be appreciated! I guarantee I will have a smoker of some sort within the next two to four weeks, probably sooner.

Can't wait to smoke with y'all!


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 3, 2020)

I wouldn't hesitate to get a masterbuilt of other electric smoker to get you started.

Readily available in the secondary market, reasonable cost and electric allows you to learn about all the other parts of smoking before you dig into the fire management end of it. That way you're not trying to learn everything at once and ending up totally frustrated.

It's nice to be able to produce predictable results and then start learning different mediums, already knowing what the final product should be


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2020)

Just my 2 cents a webber kettle 22.5 or the 18.5 is the best to learn on to smoke using the offset method. The kettle can also be used as a grill a cheap add on for that is a Vortex,that will even enhance your cooking abilities.
Welcome to SMF
Richie


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 3, 2020)

I think you should consider the Masterbuilt G560.
It leaves the pellet stoves in the dust.
It totally eliminates feed problems with the pellet stoves.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 3, 2020)

2nd vote for a Weber kettle.  Once you learn, it can do almost anything.  Very reasonable price as well.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 3, 2020)

Can the Weber Kettle crank up to 700' to sear?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 3, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Can the Weber Kettle crank up to 700' to sear?


Yes and then some . 



thirdguess said:


> Any input would be appreciated!


Get your self a Weber kettle . You wont be sorry .  Best of both worlds .


----------



## JCAP (Mar 3, 2020)

Another vote for the kettle to start off. Love that thing....


----------



## thirdguess (Mar 3, 2020)

tropics said:


> Just my 2 cents a webber kettle 22.5 or the 18.5 is the best to learn on to smoke using the offset method. The kettle can also be used as a grill a cheap add on for that is a Vortex,that will even enhance your cooking abilities.
> Welcome to SMF
> Richie





5GRILLZNTN said:


> 2nd vote for a Weber kettle.  Once you learn, it can do almost anything.  Very reasonable price as well.





chopsaw said:


> Get your self a Weber kettle . You wont be sorry .  Best of both worlds .





JCAP said:


> Another vote for the kettle to start off. Love that thing....


Thanks for the input guys! Just to clarify, by "Weber kettle," are you guys talking about the Smoky mountain? It seems like the best choice honestly, but I can't really drop the cash for a new one right now and finding one on the secondary market seems impossible in my area (I've been looking for the last 6 weeks at least, and not one has popped up for a "decent used price," although the resale value certainly speaks positively for how great they are!).


----------



## BKING! (Mar 3, 2020)

They are referring to a 22 inch Weber Kettle. I know it’s  a charcoal grill but many smoke on it. I have a 26 inch kettle which I use all the time. They’re fun too. Lots of videos online to show you how to smoke, grill, or whatever online. I’ve Used to own a 22 inch wsm in the past. I liked it. I like my 26 inch kettle more though lol. The only charcoal unit id replace my 26 in kettle with would be a Weber summit charcoal grill.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 3, 2020)

A Weber Kettle is a great multi-purpose grill.  Direct/indirect cooking, smoking, pretty versatile.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 4, 2020)

I vote for a kettle also, a 26" if you can find 1, lot of accessory's for them also to do almost any style of cooking you want to do,


----------



## tropics (Mar 4, 2020)

thirdguess said:


> Thanks for the input guys! Just to clarify, by "Weber kettle," are you guys talking about the Smoky mountain? It seems like the best choice honestly, but I can't really drop the cash for a new one right now and finding one on the secondary market seems impossible in my area (I've been looking for the last 6 weeks at least, and not one has popped up for a "decent used price," although the resale value certainly speaks positively for how great they are!).



T
 thirdguess
  if you had your location it would help,their are a lot of people on this site that are very helpful.You may have one as a neighbor and not know it.
You can get a kettle reasonably cheap and it will produce great BBQ or Smoked foods.
Good Luck 
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2020)

Another vote for the Weber Kettle. There is nothing you can't cook on a kettle, great for learning, reasonably priced, will last a long time if cared for. RAY









						Buy Original Kettle Charcoal Grill 22" for USD 139.00 | US
					

The Weber 22” Original Kettle is a backyard classic with iconic design, porcelain-enameled finish, aluminum ash catcher, and One-Touch cleaning system.




					www.weber.com


----------



## thirdguess (Mar 4, 2020)

tropics said:


> T
> thirdguess
> if you had your location it would help,their are a lot of people on this site that are very helpful.You may have one as a neighbor and not know it.
> You can get a kettle reasonably cheap and it will produce great BBQ or Smoked foods.
> ...


Done! Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

I think there are a lot of us that started on a Weber Kettle, and we still own one now!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 4, 2020)

I received a Weber 22" grill for a work anniversary gift 4 or 5 years ago, and until recently, have only grilled on it.  I bought an original vortex a month or so  ago and have made several dozen wings on them. I have been very impressed with them along with several of the guys at the station.  I can see where this Weber will be getting much more use as a smoker in the near future.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 4, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yes and then some .
> 
> 
> Get your self a Weber kettle . You wont be sorry .  Best of both worlds .


Just to set the record straight...
You can crank the Kettle past 700'?
Does it have a controller and a fan?


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 4, 2020)

I started on a kettle. They’re ok... I mean they’re versatile if you like to grill and stuff too. Personally I would go electric. I agree with “fivetricks”. Just grab a masterbuilt from Walmart. Focus on the food/ recipes and Temps and cook times. Then work your way up to an offset. Fire management is a whole different beast


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 4, 2020)

A Masterbuilt G560 is like an electronic  offset that will burn anything.
The best of all worlds.
Even controllable with your smart phone.


----------



## thirdguess (Mar 4, 2020)

Okay! I'm taking the advice of the caset majority, and going with the kettle! They seem to be wildly available on the second hand market, so I'm grabbing one at 8am tomorrow morning that I found by perusing letgo, OfferUp, and fb market. 

This, hopefully will get me through the summer while I set back a tiny bit of cash here and there for something bigger and better as I learn both the hang of the process and about additional stuff on here.

As I mentioned above, the majority of my cash flow is going to the house my wife and I just bought. It's quite a bit of a fixer upper, plus the wife is Preggo so we gotta get stuff in order ASAP. I figure once things cool down a bit, maybe this time next year, it will be time to upgrade.

Thanks for all the tips and advice! I'll post a picture when I pick it up! And of course, the inaugural smoke!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> You can crank the Kettle past 700'?


Yes 


Will Squared said:


> Does it have a controller and a fan?


Mine does not .


----------

